# What caused this?



## Ayreon (May 16, 2008)

This is a plant of a friend of mine. She wonders what caused this, and I have no idea myself. Can you help?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 16, 2008)

lack of water


----------



## Ayreon (May 16, 2008)

Aaah, simple as that?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 16, 2008)

I believe so, I have a strap leaf that developed the same thing over this past winter. I let it get a little too dry.

Rick H


----------



## Elena (May 16, 2008)

Not an expert but I thought it looked like dehydration too.


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 16, 2008)

If conversation rules out lack of water then the sunken pits could also be false spider mites. If the leaves have a 'dusty' feel to them it might be one of the several false or true species of spider mites. 

I would also consider repotting to see the condition of the roots. It might be dehydration from root loss due to over watering. 

All else fails I usually blame spider mites.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (May 16, 2008)

I'd go w/ the water/dehydration idea as well - after moving to TX (and not getting things out of the car fast enough once I got there in July) my Addicted Philip got those same markings on its leaves. Most spots just stayed like that, a little sunken, but some turned clearish or brown. No leaves were lost though, the worst areas just seemed to section themselves off from the rest of the leaf and that was that. If there was some sort of short term event, like one/a couple day w/o enough shading, then the plant should be fine. Short term, the roots aren't likely to be damaged, but if the grower can't think of one specific event that may have dehydrated the plant, then Leo's suggestion about the roots is the next place to look!


----------



## Rick (May 16, 2008)

Spider mites are also associated with water stress and low humidity environments. Spider mite control usually involves spraying them with water.

Check air humidity levels too before just increasing watering the pots. If the air is dry (<60%) and you increase pot water, it can encourage root rot.


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 16, 2008)

I think those who suggested dehydration are correct, but possibly with a deeper underlying problem.

This looks similar to symptoms seen in many other types of plants when insufficient moisture supply causes localized areas of calcium deficiency resulting in spots or streaks of necrosis. Moderate dehydration limits the plant's ability to move calcium where it is needed. The damage is irreversible but does not spread once the problem is corrected. 

It may indicate inadequate calcium supply, media that is too acidic, or an imbalance of nutrients with too much nitrogen or potassium. Maintaining an adequate moisture supply prevents this particular symptom, but also look at correcting the underlying problem with calcium supply or availability.


----------

